# How to deinterlace video using Adobe premiere and after effects



## hsranpara (Sep 19, 2011)

hello
In premiere pro 2 when we export video have had a checkbox on left corner for deinterlace but how to deinterlace using adobe premiere cs4


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

You can deinterlace clips 2 ways with Premiere:

1) When you have imported your clips and they are showing in the project panel (top LHS) select all the clips, R-click on one of them, choose Interpret Footage. In the dialogue box that comes up go to Field Order and select "conform to" then select "No Fields - progressive scan"

2) When exporting - choose whichever preset is suitable - this will depend on what you intend to do with the final video & what the source files were - then look to the Basic Settings box and for "Field Type" select "Progressive".

Premiere, like most comparably priced NLE's, doesn't do a great job of deinterlacing sometimes. :sigh:


----------

